# John Letters Master Model Irons



## kevster84 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've really gotten into golf since starting in September. Thinking of upgrading from my current set of Nike CPR. I've been offered a set of the above irons in mint condition for Â£150. Firstly, are they a good brand, haven't heard of them before now. Secondly, will they suit me? I'm still off 28 and close to breaking 100, anything else I should be looking at? Want something newer than my current set which is 2007.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 21, 2015)

premium brand from Scotland going back some I think but the ones you mention a kinda re-incarnation.  think the real old originals were mostly pure blades but a ways before my time so just what I've heard rather than know for sure. 

the pga master model irons though think produced few years back, 2010/11 I think. made with strong lofts so pretty much no offset & a small cavity, so were produced with the 'better' player pro - elite am in mind. not to preclude any folks from having a trial.

if they the model I've seen over here they have a small cavity back but thin top line so present at address more like a blade to the player. you can pick up a decent set over here for around $250 so the price you quote would seem pretty good.

but would say they may prove a little ways difficult for you to use as not real forgiving to an off center strike. plus most I've seen have had stiff shafts in.

but real decent made irons at a good price, but maybes not the ones for you at the stage you're currently at.
but your $'s so your call.


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 28, 2015)

These ones have regular shafts. Are they a respectable brand?


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 28, 2015)

The masters  model are a lovely set of clubs. 

Not alot of forgivness iirc. Not sure if they would suit you unless you are a consistent ball striker???


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 29, 2015)

This will sound stupid (and a bit like a tart!) but are they a 'cool' brand or something more suited to better older generations?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 29, 2015)

The Master Model has been around since WW2, so rather depends what vintage. During the last great hurrah of blades, in the late 80s and early 90s, they were a nice players set and there was a nice Fred Daly 40th anniversary model produced to commemorate his 1947 Open win with a set

Nowadays Direct Golf owns the JL brand and have brought out a range of sets including the traditional blade clubs with PX shafts which look nice. In my opinion, if you are of a mind to play a blade club (as I do) then if it is a good value deal, it is worth looking at.

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_i..._rifle_project_x_shaft_golf_irons/p14173.aspx


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 29, 2015)

These are the model:

http://m.direct-golf.co.uk/golfproduct/?id=13001


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought the John Letters Limited Edition F-7 irons when they came out - it was the JL 're-launch' model (I was told only 250 sets made).

http://www.golfmagic.com/reviews/equipment/irons/john-letters-f-7/6398.html

What attracted me to them? For a start I thought they looked great and as 'blade-ish' not dissimilar to the Wilson Staff Tour Blade Fluid Feel set I was retiring.  That and the fact that I could get them for Â£299 did the deal for me.

I love them.  As they are soft they do mark - and they have an applied finish that has worn off a bit so some look a bit untidy - but that doesn't bother me.

The Masters model you have linked to looks like the evolution of mine.  So - are they a beginners club? - to be honest you might find them a challenge - especially 5i and longer.  But like any club of it's type, when you strike them well the ball really flies, and you really feel the strike - and boy does it feel lovely.  Buy them as they are lovely - but I'd caution - don't expect an easy ride to start with.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice set of forged irons.

Won't be as forgiving as the Nikes

There's no real reason to upgrade yet imo. I've just bought a lovely set of 26 year old irons that are perfectly playable - and may replace the 10yo ones currently in the bag!

Not a bad price, though there could be better 'bargains' about if you know what to look for. Could be worth 'investing' in for the future - it's likely that use of these will improve you ball-striking, but initially degrade your results on the course. Worth a bit of negotiation with the seller?


----------



## bigslice (Apr 29, 2015)

buy a second hand set of mizuno mx200:thup:


----------



## drewster (Apr 29, 2015)

Get the John Letters, TR47's and pay some more !!!!  :lol: You'll love them.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2015)

bigslice said:



			buy a second hand set of mizuno mx200:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That would be on my (quite short) list of alternatives!


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I think as I have improved and playing better after an awful spell I'll stick with what I have. If I maintain progress then I may change.


----------

